# Whats up with the basses???!!!!????



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

The last couple of times I've gone out I have had exactly ZERO strikes.....on anything!

Its hotter so I figured I'd go a little deeper, jigs, spinner baits ect...but man, not one bite!?!

What am I doing wrong


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Try fishing earlier or later in the evening. I have not had any luck during the day like you but right at dusk is when I have been able to catch some. Normally, its right after the sun drops and it starts to get dark is when I get some luck. 

I have caught them on black/blue jigs, lipless cranks, and wide wobbling cranks.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm only catching a few shorts every trip...Im blaming it on the postspawn funk


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

throw a senko....if no bites on that then you are doomed


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

They are most certainly deep now, if they have the option.


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Here is another confidence booster for using a Senko.
I was at Nimi last night fishing from shore and I had a Spit-n-Image lure on and not getting any strikes.
Switched to a black/blue tip Senko and caught a 2 lb'r in the same spot that I was casting the topwater lure. Went back over a couple other areas where I was throwing a Zoom C-Tail and caught another. 
They just love the action of a Senko.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

There's two groups of bass in any given water for the most part.One group that lives shallow & hardly ever ventures deep,one that stays deep & hardly comes shallow.That's what I've learned through time out there & that's what the "pros" say as well.I'd say just keep at it & pick your spots/targets a lil better.Also during the hotter weather the bass are for more intuned with their enviroment.Meaning they spook a heck of alot easier.Choose your casts wisely,make them count(especially the 1st one to a target).Anyways goodluck & keep at it.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for the great advice! I'll try everything and let ya's now how it goes.

Thanks again


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

For what it's worth, I've been having some luck on shaky heads in 5-20 FOW


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Topwaters have been producing only small fish for me, but Senkos or spinnerbaits shallow (less than 5 feet) are still producing keepers at lakes I've fished recently.


----------



## zmarshall09 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was out today and was catching bass from about 1145 until 2. Couldn't get anything to bite shallow so went deep and that's where they were.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

wait til it gets dark and hit em up topwater . buzz baits. jitterbugs ect.


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

throw a rattle trap or a waky rigged senko


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you fishing the river or lake?


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> wait til it gets dark and hit em up topwater . buzz baits. jitterbugs ect.


I need to try this...I'm usually packing up by 7:30-8:00.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

ohiomelvin said:


> throw a rattle trap or a waky rigged senko


tried the rattle trap...the ONLY fish that I have caught lately (6 over the past 7 or 8 trips) have been on a wacky rigged senko


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

RiverDoc said:


> Are you fishing the river or lake?


It's a farm pond out behind our horse barn


----------



## mj39 (Jan 2, 2009)

my buddy and i just got back from spencer lake and were discussing our very poor results. we have been skunked the past several times we've gone out... it gets very frustrating.. we were thinking to fish deeper but that did not work.. hopefully this dry spell doesnt last much longer!!!!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Where did you fish deeper at on spencer?, we fished the north side and the deepest I could find was about 7-8 ft.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

IDK....I think this heat has a lot to do with the lack of aggression. I could be wrong, but it sure seems like the heat just killed everything


----------

